# Michael Butler?



## Reformed1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Does anyone know if Michael Butler has a website or at least a place where I can find some of his material? I've googled him but I can't seem to pull anything up.

[Edited on 11/04/2004 by Reformed1]


----------



## crhoades (Jul 5, 2005)

Online Article:
http://web.archive.org/web/19980626122617/www.scccs.org/jun97.html


http://www.cmfnow.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=423

http://www.cmfnow.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=16
His article on Transcendental Arguments in Bahnsen's Festschrift: The Standard Bearer is worth the price of the book.

Website? Dunno...


----------



## Reformed1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks Chris, I'll check these out.


----------



## openairboy (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> His article on Transcendental Arguments in Bahnsen's Festschrift: The Standard Bearer is worth the price of the book.



The back of the Frestschrift mentions a forthcoming book. Do you have any details on this?

Thanks,
openairboy

[Edited on 7-5-2005 by openairboy]


----------



## J Andrew Deane (Jul 27, 2005)

I don't think it's coming out too soon....but what do I know?


----------

